# low light and brackish



## zoo minsi (Jan 15, 2006)

hi everyone im new here but could use a little help, can anyone suggest a foreground plant (other then java moss) for a low light brackish water tank? I'll have about 1.4 wpg. Oh i should add the set up is going to be 10 watts (6500K) on a 7 gallon tank. thanks for any help.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

Low light plants since normally on the ground ususally need a higher lighting level also since you have a brackish tank you don't have much of a choice.The only foreground plants that can thrive in brackish water is glosso which need relatively high lighting levels.I would buy a Coralife Compact Fluorescent fixture and some sort of CO2 System so you can have a larger list of brackish adaptable plants.I used to have Temple Plants and Java Fern in my Brackish tank with 1.5 watts of light but it was compact fluorecents lights which opened my list a bit bigger.So what fish are you keeping.Some brackish water fish need more salt than others and that will alter your choices of plants too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC 

Here is a list of plants that can be used in a brackish tank... http://www.wetwebmedia.com/BrackishSubWebIndex/bracplants.htm

Of these listed the Chain sword would make a good lower light foreground plant.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh,I see I need to update my resources.Sorry T_T


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks for the help, this tank is going to have mollies in it. And im using this bulb on the tank. Except that the actual bulb i bought says its an 11 watt so i would have 1.6 wpg. and this 7 gallon is a little bow front.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9870&N=2004+113346.

Down the road i may increase the lighting but am concentrating right now on getting my money and supplies together to switch my 55 gal community tank over to planted. It will have high light and CO2. The small brackish tank will have a DIY CO2. Any other thought or input are always welcome.


----------

